# looking for a 210 mm Gyuto - light weight



## cwoodruff (Jan 12, 2015)

I spend a better part of a month researching knives and came down to the below two. Currently, my wife uses a 150mm santoku. We have a 180mm santoku and a 210mm gyuto, but I believe (never asked her) she uses the 150mm 95% of the time is due to the weight. She feels more comfortable, so the below two gyuto's are very light weight compared to a number of other gyuto's I've looked into.

Other features I like are the handle and the finish on the below two. The handle is less important, but it gives it that Japanese look.

The problem is that the below two knives have been out of stock for a very long time. I assume they will come back in stock, but I have no clue when that will be. What I am wondering is if there are other alternatives, specifically around the same weight. I've tried looking, but there aren't any sites that supply a filter by weight feature. So I randomly click on knives and check the weight first.

What type of knife do you think you want?

210mm gyuto.

Why is it being purchased? What, if anything, are you replacing?

My wife loves to cook and does almost every night. Not professionally. It would be used at home. I want to get her something nice. It wouldn't be replacing anything specifically, she has an OK german knife set. Wusthof, can't think of the model. Nothing great.

What do you like and dislike about these qualities of your knife already?

N/A

What grip do you use?

I think she grips just the handle, but I believe it is due to the center point being more in the handle. I think she would use pinch-grip based on the knives I've outlined below..

What kind of cutting motion do you use?

I'm not sure

Where do you store your knife?

Wooden knife block. Could store differently if needed.

What kind of cutting board do you use?

Bamboo and plastic board. Typically plastic for anything meat related. Is there one type recommended?

For edge maintenance, do you use a strop, honing rod, pull through/other, or nothing? Have they ever been sharpened?

I haven't tried it, but I would invest in wet stones for sharpening. I still need to do my research here.

What is your budget?

< $400

What do you cook and how often?

Near daily, cooking for the family.

I've looked at:

Konosuke HD2

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kohd21wa.html

Suisin Inox Honyaki

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/suinhowa21.html


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Both excellent knives. Kono is semi stainless and you have to pay extra $30 for a Saya.

The Suisin is Swedish stainless and already comes with a Saya. Its cheaper at Japanese Knife Imports ($327).

In any case, a superb gift for your wife.


----------



## cwoodruff (Jan 12, 2015)

I do believe I selected two great knives and will do everything we need them to do, but the problem is that they aren't available.  I'm looking for some recommendation on similar knives with their weight - around 4.2oz.  Most gyuto's of that size seem to be around 5.8-6oz.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Why the hurry? Can't you wait for the knives to be available?


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Concerning the weight, it could also be that by gripping the knives by the handle, the balance point of the knives may make them feel more "blade heavy".

Take a little experiment with your existing knives. Find out how far forward of the handle the actual balance point on each of the knives is. Then see if shifting from a handle-only grip to a pinch grip will make a difference.

It could be that a different grip, such as a pinch grip, could make a difference in the perception of weight and could make the 210 mm gyuto more attractive to use.

Also, I looked at the two knives you linked to in your inquiry. Both are relatively narrow knives (measured from the edge at the heel up to the spine).

Another knife with this weight and general blade height is the Gesshin Ginga Stainless 210 mm wa-gyuto, which has a weight of 110 grams (slightly less than 3.9 oz). The web site link at Japanese Knife Imports is http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...a/gesshin-ginga-210mm-stainless-wa-gyuto.html Price is $220.

Other retailers may have similar blades. Besides ChefKnivesToGo and Japanese Knife Imports, other retailers include Dave Martell at JapaneseKnifeSharpening.com, Korin and Japanesechefsknife.com.

You were wondering about when the out-of-stock knives might return to availability. Quality knife production (especially the very-high-end knives we are looking at here) is usually extremely limited in production numbers. Retailers such as Mark Richmond (at ChefKnivesToGo.com) have to go to Japan to buy their knives and are often buying knife models as a "batch" according to what's available and when the "batch" gets sold out, then that may very well be the end of all availability for that model. Hope may spring eternal, but production for small scale manufacturing isn't necessary forever.

You might also want to take a look at a longer petty or a shorter sujihiki (Jon Broida at Japanese Knife Imports notes that many pettys and sujihikis have are the same profile scaled up or down).

If so, then your potential choice of knives could be significantly expanded.

I would also be remiss if I did not bring up sharpening. At the least, you should have and use a quality honing rod, such as a 12 inch Idahone. You should also have your own sharpening set-up, such as stones or a sharpening jig, such as the Edge Pro.

A good end-grain hardwood cutting board is also part of what is needed to work efficiently.

Hope that helps.

Galley Swiller


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought a knife from this source recently and they seem to have what you want; 210 mm is... 270$

http://www.hocho-knife.com/suishin-inox-honyaki-chef-knife-gyuto-210mm/

Same source, also Swedish steel;

http://www.hocho-knife.com/sakai-takayuki-45-layer-damascus-hammered/

And, why not have your wife's favorite knife rehandled by Dave Martell?

The guy transforms simple pakkawood handles into stuff like this;





  








P1010017_zps6656cddd.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 14, 2015







_Click picture to enlarge_

There's much more to see on Dave's forum, both western as Japanese handle revamping; http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/150-Gallery-Western-Re-Handles/page53


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Takayuki will not hold its edge as well as the Suisin, it's not a laser (very thin edge geometry) like the Suisin either, but still its edge holding is good and I understand it is a lot easier than the Suisin to get real sharp.  I'd prefer the Kono and, speaking personally, would wait for it to become available.

Rick


----------



## cwoodruff (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all your help and thanks for the link Chris.  I ended up purchasing the Suisin and I can't wait for it to arrive.

I know I still have a lot of research a head of me, especially with sharpening.  I'll keep lurking around, reading up on all the great advice everyone gives!


----------

